# People care.



## house (Apr 7, 2004)

I had a pretty rough day today but at the end of the night some friends I hadn't seen in awhile left a note for me. Just saying how they missed me, it was nice to see me again and wanted me to keep it touch. I wasn't much but really boosted my mood.

I think we all have people out there that really care about us we forget when dealing with SA. They might not understand us completely but they still care and that's something to keep in mind. Although our condition keeps us isolated we're not always alone as we think. There are people out there that appreciate our other qualities. 

This may sound corny but I care about you guys too. It makes me sad to hear about what you have to go through because I know firsthand. I wish I could do more but all I can say is hang in there, keep working on it and know you have people supporting you.


----------



## Stomper4x4 (Sep 25, 2005)

Thanks, and a very relavent message. I do forget that anyone cares quite often! I feel alone in my battles all the time.


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

yea that is very true..... we seem to focus on who doesn't care, rather than focus on all the people that really do care for us. either way that's a really great story, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jsmoke (Sep 28, 2005)

house said:


> I had a pretty rough day today but at the end of the night some friends I hadn't seen in awhile left a note for me. Just saying how they missed me, it was nice to see me again and wanted me to keep it touch. I wasn't much but really boosted my mood.
> 
> I think we all have people out there that really care about us we forget when dealing with SA. They might not understand us completely but they still care and that's something to keep in mind. Although our condition keeps us isolated we're not always alone as we think. There are people out there that appreciate our other qualities.
> 
> This may sound corny but I care about you guys too. It makes me sad to hear about what you have to go through because I know firsthand. I wish I could do more but all I can say is hang in there, keep working on it and know you have people supporting you.


Corny or not what you posted was sincere and well appreciated. :thanks


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

I care too.... I am much stronger now since I joined this group and I kind of put things in perspective since I know we are all going through the same SA challenges basically and face similar situations.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jsmoke said:


> house said:
> 
> 
> > I had a pretty rough day today but at the end of the night some friends I hadn't seen in awhile left a note for me. Just saying how they missed me, it was nice to see me again and wanted me to keep it touch. I wasn't much but really boosted my mood.
> ...


:agree - Thank you, House.


----------

